# MONTREAL | National Bank Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 40 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*MONTREAL | National Bank Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 40 fl | U/C*






National Bank Headquarters - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





Renders © Menkès Shooner Dagenais LeTourneux Architectes


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 23, 2021:*








Downtown from the rooftop by Marc André Tellier on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, finally, a new skyscraper for Montreal


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

There are quite a few skyscrapers under construction in Montreal (and more to come) but they just don't have threads.































These are HD renders of the National Bank Headquarters :

































And you can follow the construction with the webcam :
















Nouveau Siege social BNC - Devisubox


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> There are quite a few skyscrapers under construction in Montreal (and more to come) but they just don't have threads.


Open them stp


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is a video of construction kick-off from the bank's Youtube channel back in late 2018 :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

redcode said:


> Open them stp


I've made a few of them but if you want to see more, I post from time to time in the MONTREAL | Projects & Construction thread.

MONTREAL | 1 Square Phillips | 200m | 61 fl | U/C 
MONTREAL | Victoria sur le Parc | 200m | 58 fl | U/C 
MONTREAL | 900 Saint-Jacques | 200m | 62 fl | U/C 
MONTREAL | Maestria Condominiums | 202m | 61 fl | 185m | 58 fl | U/C 
MONTREAL | La Baie | 120m | 25 fl | Pro


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Montreal is so underrated.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks for the threads, there's a lot of highrise residential construction happening downtown. Perhaps they're playing catch-up to the downtown housing booms in Vancouver and Toronto in recent years? Hope an office boom like this project follows.

I think the National Bank is the only big national bank that is still HQ'd in Montreal?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

There is also the Bank of Montreal (how surprising) and the Royal Bank of Canada, the largest in the country, whose headquarters is located in the Place Ville Marie.








Ancien et moderne, CC BY-SA 3.0, via Wikimedia Commons


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> I've made a few of them but if you want to see more, I post from time to time in the MONTREAL | Projects & Construction thread.
> 
> MONTREAL | 1 Square Phillips | 200m | 61 fl | U/C
> MONTREAL | Victoria sur le Parc | 200m | 58 fl | U/C
> ...


Do you know if this U/C building in this photo is any of these?









Source


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A Chicagoan said:


> *MONTREAL | National Bank Headquarters | 200m | 656ft | 40 fl | U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me it doesn't even look like 200 meter, probably because it is rather bulky.
But when you see the people or trees just next to it, you can see it is a huge tower.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> There is also the Bank of Montreal (how surprising) and the Royal Bank of Canada, the largest in the country, whose headquarters is located in the Place Ville Marie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BMO's operational HQ and executives are based in Toronto. I recall the threat of separatism leading up to the first independence referendum in 1980 led many large corporates to shift to Toronto.

From the 2018 annual report : https://www.bmo.com/ir/files/F18 Files/bmo_ar2018.pdf

_Bank of Montreal (“the bank”) is a chartered bank under the Bank Act (Canada) and is a public company incorporated in Canada. We are a highly
diversified financial services company, providing a broad range of personal and commercial banking, wealth management and investment banking
products and services. The bank’s head office is at 129 rue Saint-Jacques, Montreal, Quebec. Its executive offices are at 100 King Street West, 1 First
Canadian Place, Toronto, Ontario. Our common shares are listed on the Toronto Stock Exchange (“TSX”) and the New York Stock Exchange._

Similar story for RBC. From their annual report : https://annualreports.rbc.com/ar202...01/01-EN-2020-Annual-Report-English-Final.pdf

_The parent bank, Royal Bank of Canada, is a Schedule I Bank under the Bank Act (Canada) incorporated and domiciled in
Canada. Our corporate headquarters are located at Royal Bank Plaza, 200 Bay Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada and our head
office is located at 1 Place Ville-Marie, Montreal, Quebec, Canada._


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

If you're talking about corporate headquarters then yes, the National Bank is the only big one located in Montreal I believe.



redcode said:


> Do you know if this U/C building in this photo is any of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be the smallest tower, so behind on the render below, of 455 René-Lévesque Ouest (156m & 120m). You can also see the 2nd crane on the right, which is for the tallest tower, only 6 floors high for now.


----------



## MartinMtl (Sep 13, 2007)

Pictures by Hermes on Agoramtl.com forum


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24

E21_7482-I by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/14

M0030370-I by Zvi Leve, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15

CN 3932 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/11

211011 L&#x27;Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0311 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr 

211011 L&#x27;Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0296 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 10:*

Closer_on_Skyline by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------

